# Breeding ammanos?



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Have any of you guys even successful with breeding ammanos and raising the zeos up to shrimps?

I have a berried one in my main tank and am debating if it's worth trying to raise them. From what I read the zeos need to be transfused to brackish to marine water (conflicting salinity levels. 17/33?)

Has anyone on here had success raising them?


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Does berried mean a female carrying eggs? I get them too. Curious to see if you give this a try. Bet you could do it! (full of confidence--that's me)


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Berried = eggs. I read it's doable but a lot of work to be successful!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Steven (Mar 23, 2014)

So...do you have any updates on this? did you try it out?


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

I may take a stab at this.
This guy seems to have had success breeding them. Salinity after hatching between 30-35 ppt is desired.
Breeding Yamato (Amano) shrimp | Mikes Whatever


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

That's pretty cool. My female was frequently berried but of course I never saw any little ones hatch out in my tetra-filled community tank.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

TigerOscar said:


> I may take a stab at this.
> This guy seems to have had success breeding them. Salinity after hatching between 30-35 ppt is desired.
> Breeding Yamato (Amano) shrimp | Mikes Whatever


Very cool article, not nearly as hard as I thought. Maybe should have tried when I had two large females that went berried almost constantly...


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

a very interesting topic, im guessing amanos are worth between $2-4 , so im guessing its not too difficult 
cost benefit analysis i guess, please share your story if you make a go of it


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

He also emphasized that diatom algae was an important feeding method. Anyone able to produce and distribute?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I did try it out and they lived for about two weeks then bit the dust. Will try again next time I see eggs


----------

